
Intel Xeon Processor E5 v4 Family Debut: Dual E5-2697 v4 with 72 Threads - baazaar
http://hothardware.com/reviews/intel-xeon-processor-e5-v4-family-debut-dual-e5-2697-v4-with-72-threads-tested
======
cjensen
It's 88 threads. The author mathed poorly.

